
Woman engineer at the centre of India's space mission - ghosh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25989262?ocid=socialflow_twitter
======
it_learnses
TIL Europe is a nation.

~~~
jkrems
To be fair they also listed the Soviet Union as a nation. "Nation" is an
ambiguous concept (or we just lack a proper term for multi-national alliances
that transcend "normal" international cooperation and become meta-nations).

~~~
Dewie
How the heck could Europe the continent be considered a nation? All of these
nations are on the same landmass that someone decided to call a continent, and
now they're all magically multi-national alliances?

------
Roritharr
I guess for India its good news that this is news.

~~~
acchow
It would be good news if this wasn't news.

~~~
Roritharr
Sadly India isn't nowhere near a level where this is a problem worth worrying
about. It's still okay for them to celebrate womans success stories there
since they are so rare.

------
6cxs2hd6
"Woman engineer..." is an awkward title.

Would you say, "man engineer"?

Better: "Female engineer..." or "The woman at the centre..."

Best of all would be just use the BBC's original title: "India's Mars
scientist and other working lives". (If that title doesn't elicit as many up-
votes, too bad.)

Yeah I know I'm being the Politically Correct Police. And I
realize"international English" might not have these nuances. But I think's
worth pointing out, so I did.

EDIT: Great article and thanks for sharing it!

~~~
r0h1n
Just the other day another HN user was berating me for using the term
"female", which he felt ought only to be used to specify sex and not refer to
an actual person.

My point: there'll always be people who disagree on the appropriate word to
use in this context :)

